# Enzo is 9 months old! Well, 9 months and 4 days...pic heavy



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 9th month (+ 4 days) birthday Enzo!!! You're getting to be a big boy.....and even more handsome!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a beautiful dog, but what did you do with Enzo? You know, that little puppy?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know where that puppy went. I put him in his crate for bedtime one night and this big dog came out instead. =)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of Enzo...I like the picture of him turned around looking at you "I would so pee on this hydrant if you would stop taking my picture"  He might be bigger but he still has the best ears on the forum!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Enzo! You pretty boy you!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy 3/4 Birthday Enzo!!!  He reminds me so much of Molson at that age - allll lanky with huge ears and long legs!  Enzo is such a cutie!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope he ends up as beautiful as Molson!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy 9 months Enzo! He is such a tall and handsome boy.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Your dog is soooo fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you guys for all of the kind comments. I love him!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

very handsome! and I love his colouring


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy. With is very own fire hydrant! What more could he ask for?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww happy birthday Enzo! What a stud you are


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

He is a handsome boy! Glad to see that Sully is not the only tree eater.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's crazy how fast they grow up!



> Glad to see that Sully is not the only tree eater.


Haha Why bother with a stick when you can have the whole tree?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Enzo, you are a big dog now! He looks so handsome and his coat looks silky soft.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enzo is becoming such a handsome Golden boy.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy 9th month Birthday Enzo. He is so sweet. I just got done checking his photos out on facebook. He's very handsome.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

GORGEOUS PICS, Sam!!! Seriously... I am so amazed at your photography abilities with a 9 month old dog! All my pics of Charlie come out half blurred because he won't sit still long enough for anything! I love the fire hydrant pics, and that one pic of him biting the tree trunk is HILARIOUS!  

Oh... and I wanted to tell you that I took Charlie to the dog park yesterday and there was a little 5 month old GR there that looked SOO much like Enzo! His name was Jake and he was the cutest little guy! He had Enzo's coloring and adorable ears and everything!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha I can only get pictures of him sitting so pretty because he gets his lead wrapped around that fire hydrant. I tried taking a nice picture of Enzo and Hunter together, sitting in the yard...it was a no go. I get one to sit and the other one jumps up and vice versa. lol I love that Hunter is getting so much healthier but he was easier to control when he didn't have this new puppy mindset! haha I wouldn't trade it for the world, though. =)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a handsome pup! He's growing up so fast!


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

He sure is one beautiful boy, I'm hoping Buzz will have similar coloring!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 9 months (& 4 days) Enzo - he is a doll and he poses so nice for the camera.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, I love the pics of him chewing on the tree and his weird sitting position (and expression) by the fire hydrant! Hilarious!

What a handsome boy!! Happy B-day!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

In these pics, he reminds me SO much of my Bridge Boy Sam as a young dog. Sam was darker but he had the exact same head and expression. Nice to see it on another dog. Obviously, I think Enzo is very handsome.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is actually darker than he looks in these pictures. The lighting outside was kind of funny. Can you post a couple pictures of your Sam?? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I always love Enzo pictures - but man, has he ever grown up. He is starting to look like a little man! Like others, I love the fire hydrant picture - it's just so classic!

Happy 9 months and 4 days Enzo. You're one handsome boy and a very lucky guy to have such a great mum!

And so glad to hear Hunter is doing so well too. Your father-in-law must be so happy with the transformation as well!!

It goes without saying, but I'm sure you're spoiling your handsome boy rotten!!

Kim


----------



## lidia.c.rodas (Jul 18, 2019)

My boy Charlie just turned 9 months and took him to his doc to get weighed. He weighs 78 lbs


----------

